# Biesse - PLC 9448 Emergency Triggered by cord in 24



## Gerson (Apr 19, 2013)

Hello, after an emergency shut-down we are not able to start-up the machine again we keep getting this error - PLC 9448 emergency triggered by cord in 24. Does anyone had have this problem before?


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Is there not a red cord at floor level which runs end to end on the machine? They were red on the older machine and the sensor box at one end has a reset button or switch on it


----------

